# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  درج چندین رکورد برای هر دانش اموز در یک جدول خاص

## solitary

با سلام
من در یک سایت مربوط به یک مدرسه می خواهم زمانی که دانش اموزی مقطعی رو با موفقیت پاس کرد یکسری دروس به جهت ورود به مقطع جدید برایشان در جدول اخذ وارد بشه و فقط یکسری فیلدهای ان بعدا پر شوند
فیلدهای جدول اخذ به شرح زیر هستند 
اخذ(شناسه،شماره دانش اموزی ،کد پایه تحصیلی،کد ترم،کد درس، نمره،اعتراض،تجدید نظر،وضعیت درس)
از چپ به راست :
1,1004589,2,1,1200,12 akhz وارد کردن مثلا 13 رکورد برای هر دانش اموزی که وارد مقطع تحصیلی جدید می شود کارزمانگیری هست.پیشنهاد شما چیست چگونه می توانم این کار رو مثلا برای 50 تا دانش اموزی که وارد پایه تحصیلی دوم شده اند انجام دهم؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.چند تا راه برای اینکار هست.
هم میتونید یک procedure بنویسید و مقادیر رو به صورت table بهش پاس بدید و اونارو اضافه کنید.
هم میتوانید داخل یک حلقه اینکار رو انجام بدید.
هم میتونید به صورت یک Transaction اینکارو انجام بدید.
اگر مواردی که  عرض کردم رو جستجو کنید به نتیجه خواهید رسید چون هرکدوم چندبار مطرح شده است.

----------

